# Xtro 4 (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Harry Bromley Davenport told Fango that he will be directing *Xtro 4*.

Quote:

_"A script by Daryl Haney is in the works, and my sales guys are salivating. It's going to be a very odd movie indeed. Sort of back to the roots of the first one, but much stranger and, hopefully, more uncomfortable."_

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=14387


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

There was an Xtro 2 and 3?


----------

